
This Map Shows the Average Commute Time in Every U.S. County - ourmandave
http://lifehacker.com/this-map-shows-the-average-commute-time-in-every-u-s-c-1796559696
======
tbirrell
As someone who lives in one of those counties... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA no. Not even
close buddy. Try 1.5x and you might be right.

